# Ottawa Archers will be holding our spring shoot on May 16th



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*A little more news....*

Chile and hot dogs are on the menu plus there will be a 50:50 draw. I just heard that there will also be 5 brand spanking new targets on course. Registration will be from 8am-10am


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*Another update.....*

A few minutes ago I received an email from the club stating that some of the shooting lanes have been lengthened to challenge the hardcore compound shooters. This should make a lot of people real happy! Well done guys! :thumbs_up


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

How much is the shoot i may just come down


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

I believe that the registration is $15.00 like it was last year. I will contact the club to make sure. I know that they always have family pricing.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

So, it looks like we are in for a warm and dry day this Sunday. Hope to see lots of local's from both sides of the border there. What about you guys from up the valley (Flying Feathers Archery Club, Petawawa Archery Club, Parkline Sportsman's Club), care to come and join the fun?

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

:bump2:


----------

